# the city is burning



## yarble (Dec 16, 2005)

what the hell. is this the rapture that mel gibson has been waiting so eagerly for? looking out my window, i cant even see the sun. im tired of riding in this crap. a couple days ago i came home and brushed against the table and it left a nice long streak in the soot on my arm. they need to put this sh!t out before i get the black lung.

since i have no idea how these fires started, im blaming al qaeda.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Supposedly started by someone burning trash...I'll bet he leaves town before the Forest Service, L.A./Ventura Co FDs, CDF, et al decide to present him with the bill for this fiasco. 

Thought I was gonna hack up a lung the other night after going for a ride....


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*They say your hair is burning*

Your hills are ringed with fire
If they said I never loved you
You know they are a liar.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I rode in the east SF valley yesterday and did not run into any ash/air problems. Looked like all that stuff was out west. Not today though. The air looks super dirty out there and I'm too chicken to ride.


----------



## yarble (Dec 16, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I rode in the east SF valley yesterday and did not run into any ash/air problems. Looked like all that stuff was out west. Not today though. The air looks super dirty out there and I'm too chicken to ride.



i just finished my lit paper on carver, so im about to head out. if i dont come back expect the worst.

update: i had to come home. i didnt last much more then an hour before i was hacking and had my eyes turning a nice shade of red.

update#2: i now have emphysema


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

yarble said:


> i just finished my lit paper on carver, so im about to head out. if i dont come back expect the worst.
> 
> update: i had to come home. i didnt last much more then an hour before i was hacking and had my eyes turning a nice shade of red.
> 
> update#2: i now have emphysema


Yarble! Yarble!!!! Ya still with us, man? Answer me! Yaaarrrbbllle!!!!:sad:


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

I've been riding around in full Nomex and Scuba gear...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

We're doing the LA Wheelmen double metric this Sunday in Ventura County. Hope the on shore flow continues.....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

roadfix said:


> We're doing the LA Wheelmen double metric this Sunday in Ventura County. Hope the on shore flow continues.....


There's supposed to be a Santa Ana condition kicking in tomorrow and lasting through the weekend. Hold on to your helmet!


----------

